# rutted pasture



## Kingron (Aug 12, 2020)

recently bought property and bermuda pasture has deep ruts throughout. Best way smooth out ruts?


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

try running a disc over it. It should only help to spread the bermuda grass.

Welcome to HT btw.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Or a chisel and a big roller....what are the ruts from? What kinda soil?


----------

